#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Λογισμικό για επίλυση εξαρτημένης όδευσης

## xatz

είμαι  φοιτητής... ισως και να μην ειμαι εξοικιωμένος με τους τεχνικούς ορους σας.. εχω να παραδωσω μια εργασια με επιλυση οδευσης εξαρτημενης στα δυο ακρα... δεν εχω ομως γωνιες θλασης στα δεδομενα μου ... υπαρχει καποιο σχετικο λογισμικό?

----------

